# Joseph Alleine on preaching when forbidden to by the magistrate



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 30, 2021)

Object. 1. _It will be said,_ We are prohibited by the Magistrate.

_Sol._ 1. Was not this the Apostles case again and again? were not they commanded, yea strictly charged, not to preach any more? But did they give over? Why should not we answer with them, _It is better to obey God than man?_ Doth God charge us so deeply, so dreadfully, and shall we think our selves discharged if man contradict it?

If the Magistrate should be thought indeed to have such a power of Dispensations, will not here be a fine easy way for idle Drones to shift the Yoke, and leave the Plow? for ‘twil but be to get an Order from above for not Preaching; and then when the Chief Shepherd shall appear, to pluck out his Indulgence, and no more can be said. But we fear God will not be so put off. Are not God’s forbidden Messengers, yet charged by Him to _speak without fear,_ and that under a dreadful penalty, and shall we fear man’s _wrath_ for preaching, more than God’s _WO_ if we preach not?

For the reference, see Joseph Alleine on preaching when forbidden to by the magistrate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 30, 2021)

Sadly, one would think this to be beyond dispute, but it is not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

